# Convincing my parents to let me get a crested Gecko!



## dbrack (Aug 9, 2013)

Hey guys,
I am 15 so need my parents permission to buy a lizard, and they are not particulaly keen on the idea at the moment. I was wondering whether anyone has some good tips on how to convince my parents to allow me to get a crested gecko. Or if anyone has been in the same permission and found a good way?
thanks,
dbrack


----------



## clairebear88 (Aug 30, 2011)

show them lots and lots of photos of how adorable they are!!!!


----------



## dbrack (Aug 9, 2013)

i think my mum is fine with it but my dad seems to think they are pointless, he is sorta more into dogs and pets you interact more with.. and for some reason he has a hatred of snaked... like who could hate snakes!?. im not sure if his hatred of snakes expands to lizards though.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Go down the whole responsibility route. It will teach you how to look after something that is dependant solely on yourself, a great life skill... Or excuse. Either way it may work.


----------



## dbrack (Aug 9, 2013)

Well thats something im not sure if will work either as ive been keeping pets all my life and currently have an aquarium. So they could just say thats teaching me responsibility already. I think they are afraid i will be like into for a month or so then loose interest or somthing like that.. which i wont.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

In that case maybe a bit of reverse psychology. Pretend you've settled with the fact that you're not allowed one but continue to research like a mentalist and don't do it quietly. Show them you're seriously interested and willing to put in the time. They might just surprise you. Failing that you'll be sixteen within the year anyway.


----------



## Jebb (Jul 3, 2013)

I think what might impressive them is if you provide a care sheet and a run down of what it costs to keep a crestie and loads of pics too.

£9.99 for some Repashy diet 

£9.99 for Repashy cal plus

both will last 3 months if not more.

and the odd tub of critckets etc for £2.49 from [email protected]

Then explain all they need is a spray every day and spot cleaning, or if you go with live plants you don't even need to do the spot cleaning.

Also explain that the heating and lighting cost peanuts.

A 75watt bulb on for 12 hours a day cost less than £4 a month and that's if it's on full power, which with the house heating on it won't be, and the UV light not even £2 a month, explain the costs and the battle is half won.

If you need the working out for the costs of the electric just give me a shout.


----------



## dbrack (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks for the replies guys you don't know how useful you are being, the problem is i would be getting one of a friend who breeds them and they are ready to leave in 6 weeks. So i need to convince my parents within that time scale. I think persistence will be the key, and im ensuring my parents cant tell me I don't care for my fish tank as im keeping it in top notch condition haha. Trying to give them no reasons for saying no!


----------



## Ginapx (Jul 31, 2013)

I was never able to get a pet never mind a reptile, my mum is allergic to and scared of everything with a pulse. I just had to deal with it, but I suppose all you can do is show them you are interested and very serious about crested geckos. Do as much research as you can and make them know you are doing this research. Get books from the shops or the library and leave them open around the house where your parents will see them(read them as well obviously), when you are on your PC/Laptop have a tab open at all times so they can see you are always researching them and once they know you have been researching them for a month or two ask them if they could take you to a reptile shop, not to buy just to look around and then ask the staff as much as you can. If you shop you are serious for a good few months they may consider buying you one around christmas, that may seem too far away but it will fly in. 

Please don't sneak one into your house as I have recently rescued two Leos where the owner(14yo) bought them and kept them in her room for six months without her parents knowing or allowing it. They then tryed to give them away to pet shops to no avail, next step was getting it put to sleep before I intervened. Also if they really are not up for it respect their decision and wait until you have your own place.


----------



## dbrack (Aug 9, 2013)

Yeah i wouldnt buy one without my parents knowing, however i did consider saying i had just to see there reactions for a joke. Its lucky you got them! I think my parents are quite swayable like they have never been particulaly strict so i think as long as i maintain my seriousness as you said: have books open, a tab open. They will hopefully say yes :lol2:


----------



## lozmick (Jun 24, 2013)

also you could explain to dad that you can interact/handle them for a while at a time and like everybody else is saying just show that you are interested and do a lot of research on them you could also ask them to give you a mini exam so to speak and get them to quiz you about them just a thought but least that way they will know that you have done all the reading you can and its now time to put all learning to reality.


----------



## dbrack (Aug 9, 2013)

Yeah thats a good idea i might try that. Thanks for the ideas guys! :2thumb:


----------



## Alex Boswell (Apr 15, 2012)

I got my first snake when I was 13. I convinced my parents to allow me to get it by informing them alot of information about it's care, and that I have done sufficient research about it's needs... I also promised that I would take good care of it which showed them that I was committed and responsible. I'm also 15 now, and I have 8 snakes (looking to get a new one soon lol), however I have this many as I maintained my promise...

It also helped that it was nearly my birthday :lol2:


----------



## Ginapx (Jul 31, 2013)

dbrack said:


> Yeah i wouldnt buy one without my parents knowing, however i did consider saying i had just to see there reactions for a joke. Its lucky you got them! I think my parents are quite swayable like they have never been particulaly strict so i think as long as i maintain my seriousness as you said: have books open, a tab open. They will hopefully say yes :lol2:


Since you said it is a friend of your's that is breeding them why not ask your parents if you could maybe look after one for a month or two and if they think you are doing a good job they let buy it from your mate and if they think otherwise it could go back to him/her to get sold on to someone else. Kinda like when people don't know if they can manage a dog so they look after a friend's for a few weeks. Just a thought.


----------



## dbrack (Aug 9, 2013)

Thats definitely what they are concerned about whether or not i can look after it so I'm going to try and convince them i know everything about their care etc. as for keeping one for 1-2 months, I'm buying it of a friend but its more my friends parents so they may not be willing to do that.


----------



## jamlew (May 28, 2013)

Throw a hissy fit spit yur dummy out throw toys out the pram cry and lay on yur back screaming and hitting the floor.....still works a treat n I'm 23:whistling2::2thumb:

Jam


----------



## dbrack (Aug 9, 2013)

hahaah, why didnt i think of that before!  :lol2:


----------



## Alex Boswell (Apr 15, 2012)

dbrack said:


> hahaah, why didnt i think of that before!  :lol2:


It's passed your bed time, go to bed before I tell your parents! : victory:


----------



## dbrack (Aug 9, 2013)

Alex Boswell said:


> It's passed your bed time, go to bed before I tell your parents! : victory:


Haha its summer hols, when teenagers turn nocturnal!  we sleep by day and stay up late :2thumb:


----------



## Alex Boswell (Apr 15, 2012)

dbrack said:


> Haha its summer hols, when teenagers turn nocturnal!  we sleep by day and stay up late :2thumb:


Indeed we do haha!


----------



## dbrack (Aug 9, 2013)

Alex Boswell said:


> Indeed we do haha!


Still a mystery to me however, when my older brother would do this I would ask him why as it made no sense to me. Now i do it and it still makes no sense to me :lol2:


----------



## Sky7ine (Jan 30, 2012)

As others have said research into the care of cresties and show them that your committed to it maybe that will sway them.


----------



## dramen (May 29, 2012)

See if you can get them to take you to a reputable pets store that keeps cresties just so you can go have a look and one that will allow you (or more specifically your parents) to hold the reptiles. 
If they are reputable they will explain the proper and correct care to your parents and you can chat with the owner in front of them and show off your knowledge of keeping cresties.

If the answer is still no after that then i am afraid your better off waiting till you get a full time job to fund it yourself then ask permission to get one if you pay for its upkeeping yourself. If still no then wait till you get your own place.

No backdoor methods will work jsut be honest and direct and show willingness to keep up with the care for the reptile and if necessary wait till you can fund it yourself is the way to go.


----------



## dbrack (Aug 9, 2013)

Yeah i will, ill see how it goes. I will make sure to post if they say yes if any of you are interested? haha :2thumb:


----------



## Robynleanne (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm 24 (today, woo) and pay my parents rent and all that jazz so it was a bit of a different story for me, I didn't really have to ask, but I harassed them with all my knowledge and research just so they knew how serious I was about it. 

You could take them to a shop and show them the cresties, tell them about their background, how they're kept, what size exos they need etc. Just so they can see in person the actual size and cost of everything.


----------



## dbrack (Aug 9, 2013)

happy Birthday!:lol2:

Im not sure if tey will take me to a reptile shop but i had another idea to show i am like really interested. Everyone always says im a talented drawer so i decided to draw a crestie . I'll post a picture on the forums when im done!


----------



## Robynleanne (Mar 31, 2013)

dbrack said:


> happy Birthday!:lol2:
> 
> Im not sure if tey will take me to a reptile shop but i had another idea to show i am like really interested. Everyone always says im a talented drawer so i decided to draw a crestie . I'll post a picture on the forums when im done!


Thanks haha  

I'd definitely try and get them to take you to a shop (how would you get it if they wont take you??), I think it could help a lot. 

My mum doesn't like my crestie but loved the bearded dragons so much that she's now got her own own baby Rankin dragon. You never know, you could give your parents the bug!


----------



## dbrack (Aug 9, 2013)

If i get one im buying it off a freind who breeds cresties. I think my mum is quite keen as shes always loved lizards, just my dad who isnt.


----------



## PinklySmooth (Mar 25, 2013)

Do what I did, say you're looking after it for a friend and then just never get rid of it :2thumb: by the time my parents realised I was keeping it my mum already thought it 'too pretty' to get rid off :lol2:


----------



## dbrack (Aug 9, 2013)

PinklySmooth said:


> Do what I did, say you're looking after it for a friend and then just never get rid of it :2thumb: by the time my parents realised I was keeping it my mum already thought it 'too pretty' to get rid off :lol2:


Wow thats risky ! ahah


----------



## PinklySmooth (Mar 25, 2013)

dbrack said:


> Wow thats risky ! ahah


I'd already done it once with a tarantula, and as my mum already loved the gecko so much when my partner owned it, I knew she would her stay :lol2:


----------



## Dasher256 (Jan 30, 2013)

dbrack said:


> Wow thats risky ! ahah


its not really risky haha :lol2: i gave her my baby gecko as a gift to pinkly and since the start of this year i believe she has keeped him :2thumb:


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

hi, I haven't read through the thread, I too am 15!  
my reptiles are mine and mine only lol! 
got a job? 
can you pay for it yourself? if you can then ask them why not? what odds does it make to them?


----------



## PinklySmooth (Mar 25, 2013)

Dasher256 said:


> i believe she has keeped him :2thumb:


You 'believe' I kept him? You're sitting next to the tank right now:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dasher256 (Jan 30, 2013)

PinklySmooth said:


> You 'believe' I kept him? You're sitting next to the tank right now:Na_Na_Na_Na:


 look i just woke up, give me a break! haha


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

get one and say you are looking after it for 6 weeks while a mate is on holiday and then after the 6 weeks say that your friend isnt coming home : victory:


----------



## Dasher256 (Jan 30, 2013)

TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> get one and say you are looking after it for 6 weeks while a mate is on holiday and then after the 6 weeks *say that your friend isnt coming home* : victory:


no,just say your friend is living with us :2thumb: in the exo terra tank :lol2:


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> get one and say you are looking after it for 6 weeks while a mate is on holiday and then after the 6 weeks say that your friend isnt coming home : victory:


he needs his parents with him when he buys it! aha! 
I like your style though


----------



## Dasher256 (Jan 30, 2013)

tremerz97 said:


> he needs his parents with him when he buys it! aha!
> I like your style though


seriusly? pets at home sell to under age, they never ID me when i got reptiles from them and i am only 18 and they never ID my partner and she is 17? a 15 year old could go in and buy a crestie haha :whip:


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

Dasher256 said:


> seriusly? pets at home sell to under age, they never ID me when i got reptiles from them and i am only 18 and they never ID my partner and she is 17? a 15 year old could go in and buy a crestie haha :whip:


never tried it, not brought a pet from [email protected] lol! but any other shop its 18+


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

tremerz97 said:


> he needs his parents with him when he buys it! aha!
> I like your style though


someone on here will go with him to buy it:lol2:


----------



## dbrack (Aug 9, 2013)

haha, yes i am going to pay for it myself, i think it matters to them cus of the sorta my house my rules sort of thing. As ive said my mum doesnt mind just my dad at the moment.

I think my parents will instantly know what im doing if i pretend im looking after it for a freind haha. I still tihnk its really risky. I think im better off just making them realise how great they are.

And im buying from a freind so probably wont need my parents haha.


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

tremerz97 said:


> never tried it, not brought a pet from [email protected] lol! but any other shop its 18+


It's legal to buy veterbrates at 16 actually.
18 in just a code of practise some shops use.


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

See if your parents will take you to a shop, i regularly take to younger people with their parents and go through all the pros and cons and show them the running costs and give them some hands on time with the animals, always try and be responsible and if your parents say no respect that aswell  Trust me, ive been there!


----------



## Dasher256 (Jan 30, 2013)

CPT BJ said:


> See if your parents will take you to a shop, i regularly take to younger people with their parents and go through all the pros and cons and show them the running costs and give them some hands on time with the animals, always try and be responsible and if your parents say no respect that aswell  Trust me, ive been there!


and if non of them work then cry like a baby :2thumb: worked for my younger sister she is 7 and has a ball python a hamster and 3 gold fish :lol2:


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

Dasher256 said:


> and if non of them work then cry like a baby :2thumb: worked for my younger sister she is 7 and has a ball python a hamster and 3 gold fish :lol2:


Haha cant say ive resorted to that myself


----------



## Dasher256 (Jan 30, 2013)

CPT BJ said:


> Haha cant say ive resorted to that myself


i wish i did that when i was younger :2thumb:


----------



## dbrack (Aug 9, 2013)

yeah, i think crying like a baby will be my last resort haha! :lol2:


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

CPT BJ said:


> Haha cant say ive resorted to that myself


me neither... though ive always fancied a salvadorii so you know...


----------



## dbrack (Aug 9, 2013)

Just a quick update, My mum has now said yes i just need to convince my dad!


----------



## SHHHO (May 23, 2021)

WOW!! You are lucky.


----------



## elishacoombes9 (Sep 5, 2017)

SHHHO said:


> WOW!! You are lucky.


From 2013. Please check dates. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

